# Tutorial Contest Winner October 2008: Beauty Marked



## vintage (Oct 2, 2008)

makeup


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

I love these colors on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are beautiful


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Very beautiful


----------



## April47 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Very pretty! I returned my Beauty Marked because I didn't know what to do with it. Kinda wish I hadn't...

I noticed that you used a Kohl Liner as a base for your eyeshadow. How is it as a base? They disco'd more shadesticks and I'm pretty sure they will soon no longer exist and I need a subsitute... I don't like Paint Pots all that much and the same goes for paints... I've also tried UD's primer potion and that was the worst of them all.

Thanks!!


----------



## mexicana32 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Beautiful, I think I will try it


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Wow the look is gorgeous! Thank you for posting


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

beautiful thanks for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried Beauty Marked over NYX jumbo pencil in Rust last week and got similar results. But I like yours better


----------



## vintage (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

makeup


----------



## user79 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

I really like your tutorial, looks beautiful.


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

you're hot hot hot
your tutorial is very useful


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Wow! I have Foxy Lady and never use it because it always made me look cracked out. Thanks for the awesome tut!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

thanks for doing this! you look stunning and I can't want to try this


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Wow, I'm in love with this tutorial! I think I'm going to marry it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, gorgeous look, thanks!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

You really look beautiful! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## nico (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Thank you for this great tutorial.I still don't have Beauty Marked because people say it's a mess but with Foxy Lady eyekohl it looks very pretty


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Gorgeous look! Thanks for making this tutorial!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Very pretty, I love how nice and easy your tut is to read! I will def. take note lol


----------



## Sario (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Completely gorgeous, thanks a ton! It seems like Beauty Marked always frustrates me. I'll definitely give the red base a try.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Great job!  I always love your FOTDs and tutorials!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

YOWZAH!!!!This is smokin hot!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

This is a fabulous look, and your tutorial style is excellent.  Thank you so much!  Just beautiful.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

WOW! You are gorgeous! I love your cheeks! so glowy and ethereal!


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Great tutorial! Now I know how to get Beauty Marked to work.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Thank you soooo much for posting this! Your tutorial looks really easy and it was nicely done too. This is such a flattering and pretty look for you!


----------



## Nemo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

That is fantastic!!! I never thought to use a red base under Beauty Marked. I have Beauty Marked since it always ends up looking like a black muddy mess! I am so thankful for you sharing this!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

What a great tut! It was so easy to follow and the look was HOT!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

so pretty! i need to get beauty marked & nocturnelle now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the black outfit & makeup look hot


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Wow that looks great and it looks amazing on you too! I must try this!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

This look is gorgeous!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

The look is so pretty!  I am in LOVE with with the contouring and blush...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Great trick with foxy lady.  I'm gonna try this.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

love your tutorial!!! u make it so easy!  love the looks!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Beauty Marked*

Lovely.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 3, 2008)

I would have never thought to use Beauty Marked with a red base. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## amharold (Nov 5, 2008)

very gorgeous and unique! awesome!


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 8, 2008)

very good tutorial. you're very purty too


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for posting thi , i have a hard time getting this color to show up well , and not too dark


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 10, 2008)

This is such a _gorgeous _tutorial! Thank you, I really love it.

Now I need to go buy that Beautymarked e/s!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 10, 2008)

Awsome!  This looks hot!


----------



## jt1088 (Nov 11, 2008)

oooo very pretty!


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 22, 2008)

Sooo beautiful! What a great way to use Beauty Marked!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 22, 2008)

very very pretty


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

I really do love this tut!!! Purple looks are my faves and this is so gorgeous! And you look soooo beautiful!
This is what will make me buy Beauty Marked NOW! XD


----------



## GGBlu (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a wonderful tutorial.  I fell into the Beauty Marked trap too, buying it but never really finding a good use for it.  Your tutorial is very well organized and looks easy to follow.

Great job!


----------



## Pegnog (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: makeup*

Hi Im new to this blog I was wondering can anyone point me in the right direction of actually getting to view this tutorial??? So far I can only see the comments back. Thanks so much


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this, but yeah the first Mac product I ever tried from Mac is beauty marked. I love it = ] in 2003.




Sario said:


> Completely gorgeous, thanks a ton! It seems like Beauty Marked always frustrates me. I'll definitely give the red base a try.


----------

